# More new from USA



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides the line drawing for the auto carrier USA had a line drawing for a new 60' boxcar without roofwalks and ACTUAL models of a shorter version of their modern grain car,I'm guessing around 40',a shorter version of their modern tank car,also around 40'. They also had a short modern tank car,maybe 30'. These were painted models that looked like the finished product. I think we will see these before the 60' boxcar or the auto carriers. They are beautiful looking models. They were mum about any new locomotives.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Were they high cubes? That's good news.. Always looking for more modern boxcars... Anyone get any photos?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. Some more new cars and ones we need. Can't wait to see these. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice meeting you at the show Paul, did you get any pictures? I was not able to spend time looking at the booth, took all my time talking to Charles Jr. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*No not more new modern cars? *


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

way cooool


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Now it looks like we got something useful here... 
Still waiting on that Center Cupola Caboose... 

Philip


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Weres the 844 
Any word about new steamers? 
Matt


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Like I said,they were mum about any new locos. I tried but couldn't get any of them to talk.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody get any photos of the new cars? For some reason these things slipped under a lot of peoples radar at the show.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a photo of the new 2 bay hopper courtesy of USA Trains. They say they will have photos of the new tank cars on their website shortly. Enjoy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thanks Paul very nice indeed.....







*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes nice looking car. Need to add a few of these to my fleet also. Thanks for posting Paul. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Paul, it looks like there are hatches either in the center or only one side, do you remember which it is? Are they round? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That is nice. Now where is that center cupola caboose?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there was only a picture, I guess it's coming soon. (where have I heard that before?) 

Greg


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the hatchs are in the center, will make a good cement loader.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Looks like business is good at USA Trains, despite the economy. Looks like they are poised to become the new "leader" in G if they aren't already.


----------



## CSG (Jun 13, 2009)

I got one of USA's new B&O dockside engines for Mother's Day. It runs great. I don't much like the sound, though. I, too, am waiting for the center cupola caboose.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Great news and thanks for sharing guys! The Center Cupola Cab is scheduled to be released July 25th tentatively, straight from Charles Jr. ^^ They are always on the right 'track'. -Chuckle- 

-Will


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Engineercub on 06/15/2009 8:39 PM
Great news and thanks for sharing guys! The Center Cupola Cab is scheduled to be released July 25th tentatively, straight from Charles Jr. ^^ They are always on the right 'track'. -Chuckle- 

-Will


*Great news Will, I have a few of these ordered myself







*


----------

